# لدينا / حفارات - شيولات - شاحنات مان بحالة جيدة جداً



## الشاحنة الأولى (29 أبريل 2013)

الســــــــــــــــلام عليـــــــــــــــــــكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( حفار كوماتسو 6-210 ))
موديل :2002 ، رقم العرض : 442028 ، الحاله جيده جدا 
دهان اصلي ، جاهز للعمل فورا 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه









***********************

الســــــــــــــــلام عليـــــــــــــــــــكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( حفار كوماتسو 6-200 ))
موديل :2001 ، رقم العرض : 442018 ، الحاله جيده جدا 
دهان اصلي ، جاهز للعمل فورا 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








***********************

الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شيول كاتربلير ، طراز : 950سي ))
موديل: 1981 ، رقم العرض:428819 ، الحاله:جيدة جدا
عدد ساعات العمل:مناسبه ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعـــــــــر مغـــــر ى جــــداً*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
h4-s[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب وهو يعمل 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9Ed2wBbGr4&feature=youtu.be

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








**********************

الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شيول فركاوا ، طراز : 120 ))
رقم العرض:435110 ، الحاله:جيدة جدا
عدد ساعات العمل:مناسبه ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه




**********************

الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شيول كاتربلير ، طراز : 920 ))
موديل: 1978 ، رقم العرض:423780 ، الحاله:جيدة جدا
عدد ساعات العمل:مناسبه ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه









​**************************


الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه ايفيكو ايروتيك ))
موديل : 2003 ، رقم العرض : 121835 ، المسافه المقطوعه : 639.000 km
 القوه : 400 حصان ، وقود ديزل ، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








**********************

الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز ((شاحنة ايفيكو ، ايروتتكMH 440 ))
موديل :2003 ، رقم العرض : 1115033 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي(عصا)
المسافه المقطوعه459,000كم ، القوه : 349حصان ، وقود ديزل ، المحاور:2
اورو3 ، اول تسجيل:مايو2003 ، 4x2 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








**********************

الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة ايفيكو ايروستار440 ))
موديل :2002 ، رقم العرض : 1210029 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي
المسافه المقطوعه: 1.045.770 كم ، القوه : 430 حصان ، وقود ديزل ، اورو3
أول تسجيل:مايو2002 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 ، انتيردر ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








**********************


الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم

اليكم هذا العرض (( شاحنة سكانبا شاص طويل ، طراز Scania 114 380 6x2 ))
موديل 2004 ، رقم العرض : Ref.# 061130 ، مع وايت ماء ، القوة: 517 حصان
المسافة المقطوعة: 998.000 كم ، اول تسجيل: شهر 9 من عام 2004 ، جيربوكس: يدوي 
الوقود : ديزل ، 6x2 ، المحاور: 3 ، يورو 2 ، ريتاردر ، حالة جيدة جداً 
اللون: ازرق ، سوست امامية ، تكييف -سرير - راديو - فرامل مانعة للانزلاق
 كابينة للمسافات الطويلة - مانع ضوضاء - تحكم الضباب - والعديد من المزايا

_* السعر مميز شامل الشحن لميناء جده الاسلامي*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








*********************


الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم

اليكم هذا العرض (( شاحنة سكانيا ، طراز Scania R124L 420 )) 
موديل 2004 ، رقم العرض Ref.# 061330 ، جيربوكس: يدوي ، القوة: 349 حصان
المسافة المقطوعة: 416.380 كم ، اول تسجيل: شهر 6 من عام 2004
يورو 3 ، الوقود : ديزل ، 4x2 ، المحاور: 2 ، حالة جيدة جداً ، اللون: احمر
تكييف- 2 سرير - راديو - فرامل مانعة للانزلاق ، حالة العجلات: 10%
كابينة للمسافات الطويلة - مانع ضوضاء - تحكم الضباب - والعديد من المزايا
رقم الشاسيه: XLER4X20004464041

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان

[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








​ــــــــــــ ـ ــــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــــــــــ ــ ــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــ


الســـــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم 

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان TGA 18.410 ))
موديل 2003 ، رقم العرض : 1017024 ، جيربوكس : يدوي
المسافه المقطوعه : 980,000كم ، القوه : 411 حصان ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc


شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








*************************


الســـــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم 

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 26.460 ، شاسيه 6X2 ))
موديل :2003 ، رقم العرض : 220033 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي ، القوه : 460 حصان 
المسافه المقطوعه : 670.000كم ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، سوست امامي ، منافيخ خلفى

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc


شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








**********************

الســـــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم 

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18.413 ))
موديل :2003 ، رقم العرض : 118035 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي ، القوه : 413 حصان 
المسافه المقطوعه 710,237 : كم ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، سوست اماميه ، منافيخ خلفيه

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc


شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








***********************

الســـــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم 

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18.480 ))
موديل :2005 ، رقم العرض : 122055 ، القوه : 480 حصان 
المسافه المقطوعه 905,000 : كم ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، سوست اماميه ، منافيخ خلفيه

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc


شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








***********************


الســـــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم 

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18.440 ))
موديل :2007 ، رقم العرض : 122071 ، الجير بوكس:نصف الى
المسافه المقطوعه 357996: كم ، القوه : 441 حصان ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc


شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








​***********************

الســـــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم 

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18480 ))
موديل :2005 ، رقم العرض : 322052 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي 
المسافه المقطوعه : 672,262 كم ، القوة:480حصان ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc


شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








******************

الســـــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم 

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18410 ))
موديل :2005 ، رقم العرض : 420056 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي
القوه : 410 حصان ، سوست اماميه ، منافيخ خلفيه

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc


شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه






************************

الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه مان 18.410 )) 
موديل 2002 ، رقم العرض : 61825 ، جيربوكس : يدوي ، القوه : 410 حصان 
المسافه المقطوعه : 1.010.000 km ، وقود ديزل ، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للازلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








***********************

الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان TGA 410 XXL ))
موديل: 2002 ، رقم العرض : 1219021 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي ، القوه : 410حصان
المسافه المقطوعه: 767,000 كم ، وقود ديزل ، اورو3 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 
اول تسجيل:أغسطس 2002 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








***********************

الســــــــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــــكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18.460 TGA XXL )) 
موديل :2002 ، رقم العرض : 1221023 ، الجير بوكس: يدوي(عصا)، القوه : 466 حصان 
المسافه المقطوعه: 904,245 كم ، وقود ديزل ، اورو3 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 
اول تسجيل:سبتمبر2002 ، سوست اماميه، منافيخ خلفيه، مكيف –فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

للحصـــول على تفاصيـــل العرض الذى ترغبـونه الاستفسار عنه
يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر الماسينجر معظم ساعات اليوم على العنوان
[email protected]
كذلك يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0_oO-ZaZbc

شكرا لكم جميعا ** نتطلع دائما للتعاون معكم
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








​


----------

